# Iodophor



## bthompson (Dec 28, 2009)

I tried the new local shop, and the owner only had Iodophor for sanitizing, so I got a little bottle while I was there. Has anyone ever used it, and do you have any comments/suggestions? Otherwise I have to order the K Meta or drive an hour to get it. If the Iodophor is a bad plan, it's not a big deal. Thanks!


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 28, 2009)

<h1 id="firsting">Iodophor</h1>

<h3 id="siteSub">From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia</h3>

<div id="jump-to-nav">Jump to: navigation, search 


An *Iodophor* is a preparation containing iodine complexed with a solubilizing agent, such as a surfactant or povidone (forming povidone-iodine).
The result is a water-soluble material that releases free iodine when
in solution. Iodophors are prepared by mixing iodine with the
solubilizing agent; heat can be used to speed up the reaction.
<h2>[edit]</span> Home Use</span></h2>


Diluted iodophor is often used by homebrewers
and home wine makers to sanitize equipment and bottles. Its major
advantage over other sanitizers is that when used in proper proportions
it sublimes
directly from solution to gas, and hence leaves no residues. It can
leave unattractive orange-brown stains on plastic parts and equipment
that it is left in contact with.


It is often supplied in different concentrations and is further
diluted with water before use. The label will advise the appropriate
dilution rate, commonly 1:1000 or 1:100. Equipment to be sanitized
should be thoroughly clean and left in contact with the solution for at
least 2 minutes.


Diluted iodophor is also used extensively in the dairy industry.




I don't like the part about staining my gear. I personally plan on sticking with KMeta.


----------



## bthompson (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks. I just went ahead and ordered some K meta. Not so thrilled about iodine stains on my equipment either. I may use it for canning or something. Glad I got a small, cheap bottle.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 28, 2009)

> stains on plastic parts and equipment that it is left in contact with




so don't leave it in contact for a long time.


I have been using iodophor as my sanitizer for about 10 years, including running a Ferment on Premises for 6 years. I spray or rinse the equipment in properly diluted iodophor, and shake the residue off after a minute or so, The only equipment that stainedwas the hoses hanging over the sink in the FoP because they got sprayed and I never got around to shaking thespray off, mainly because I didn't think it was a very big deal. The attached auto-siphon rods never stained, so it appears to depend on the exact plastic.


BTW, I use iodophor as a sanitizer because the K-meta bothers my nose, and irritates my throat. I still use K-meta as a wine additive.


Steve


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2009)

Ive used the iodophor and had a problem with the lid closing properly and it spilled all in my cabinet which stained the inside. No big deal there but wasnt about to do that again and take another loss but it works great otherwise. I prefer Star San myself but watch that stuff also, I left a dribble on my countertop a few weeks ago and didnt notice till a week later (it was not diluted) it ate right through the color layer of the laminate! I only use that for beer. I ues Na meta for sanitising wine equipment and k-meta in my wine.


----------



## shanek17 (Jun 16, 2012)

Heres more info on iodophor, i just posted this on another thread and i might as well paste it here too. its just some info i found on the internet and found to be helpful. the first part was actually the directions from my big jug of iodophor which comes rite from the manufactured factory.

- jug bottle directions 

for bottles and equipment use 1oz to 5 gallons of water , best in cold water and immerse equipment or spray for atleast* 2 minutes.

for sanitizing. Crown caps use 2oz per 25 gallons water.

- how to brew website

Iodophor is a solution of iodine complexed with a polymer carrier that is very convenient to use. One tablespoon in 5 gallons of water (15ml in 19 l) is all that is needed to sanitize equipment with a two minute soak time. This produces a concentration of 12.5 ppm of titratable iodine. Soaking equipment longer, for 10 minutes, at the same concentration will disinfect surfaces to hospital standards. At 12.5 ppm the solution has a faint brown color that you can use to monitor the solution's viability. If the solution loses its color, it no longer contains enough free iodine to work. There is no advantage to using more than the specified amount of iodophor. In addition to wasting the product, you risk exposing yourself and your beer to excessive amounts of iodine.Iodophor will stain plastic with long exposures, but that is only a cosmetic problem. The 12.5 ppm concentration does not need to be rinsed, but the item should be allowed to drain before use. Even though the recommended concentration is well below the taste threshold, I rinse everything with a little bit of cooled boiled water to avoid any chance of off-flavors, but that's me.

- U brew website 

According to "National Chemicals Inc.", manufactures of a popular brand of iodophor known as "B-T-F" Iodophor, it is effective at a concentration of 12.5 ppm of titratable iodine, and at that strength, is an effective sanitizer with a contact time of as little as 60 seconds. However I recomend 5 minutes if you can. This is equal to 1/2 ounce or approximatly 2 capfuls added to 5 gallons of cold water. Yes cold water makes more effective then hot water.

iodophor on equipment 
- main street home brew co 

Iodophor is non-reactive all around, no worries.


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 17, 2012)

I use it and I love it. I store the used solution in a gallon carboy and use it over and over until the color lightens The stain on my buckets is no big deal.

There was a huge stain on my new counter-top that I did not see and the stain was dry! I tried a few things and nothing removed the stain.

I thought I would pass this on - I left a very wet dish rag that had liquid dish soap and plain ammonia sitting on the stain. It took a few hours but the stain was gone!


----------



## shanek17 (Jun 17, 2012)

so how much would you guys mix in with a spray botle? iv got a 1 liter bottle. and iv been using about 1ml in there mixed with tap water. i didnt think you would need distilled or RO water, or should i be using quality water to make it last longer? i reall wasnt aure because i know for star san it makes it last longer when mixed with quality water. but then i called the company who made my k meta ane the sales rep was confused when i asked him if i should mix with quality water for sanitizing.he said just tap water is fine. so now im wondeing about iodophor and water...


----------



## NoSnob (Jun 17, 2012)

I've used Five-Star, a brand of Iodophor, since I began making wine. It was recommended by my local home wine & shop (which usually indicates they do both wine and beer). It is very effective if used properly at the right dilution. To me, a big advantage is that you can gauge the effectiveness of the solution by its color. I immerse my bottles to sanitize them. After sanitizing a large batch of bottles the solution will become diluted and need to be strengthened by the addition of a bit more iodophor. K-Meta does not give you that visual indication of effectiveness. Another advantage is that iodophor does not require rinsing off prior to use. When sanitizing bottles that is a time/labor-saving step. 

Iodine can stain counter tops but it has not been a problem for me. I have no problems with it staining plastic fermenters as they can be rinsed promptly. If you made up a batch too highly concentrated it might pose a problem. I understand that K-Meta is not to be used for metal parts (like the spring in bottling wands) or metal parts of certain corkers.) Iodophor works fine for those applications with no associated problems I am aware of. 

Iodophor is probably more expensive than K-Meta and some feel like it's not worth the extra cost. I think it is. Some on this board sanitize by spritzing with K-Meta from a spray bottle but I prefer to leave all items completely immersed in iodophor in a plastic bin for a recommended time. Some people are allergic to iodine and they should not expose their skin to iodophor solutions. 

Since you have a small bottle you could try the iodophor and see how you like it. Whichever you choose, you will have to deal with their advantages & disadvantages. In the Sanitation & Equipment section of this forum you will find a lot more discussion about this and I recommend you benefit from their experience.

NS


----------



## Wiz (Jun 17, 2012)

Idophor is all I have ever used. No staining. No aftertaste. Almost immediate use of sanitized equipment.

Mike


----------



## shanek17 (Jun 23, 2012)

NoSnob said:


> I've used Five-Star, a brand of Iodophor, since I began making wine. It was recommended by my local home wine & shop (which usually indicates they do both wine and beer). It is very effective if used properly at the right dilution. To me, a big advantage is that you can gauge the effectiveness of the solution by its color. I immerse my bottles to sanitize them. After sanitizing a large batch of bottles the solution will become diluted and need to be strengthened by the addition of a bit more iodophor. K-Meta does not give you that visual indication of effectiveness. Another advantage is that iodophor does not require rinsing off prior to use. When sanitizing bottles that is a time/labor-saving step.
> 
> 
> NS



how does using a mixed solution of iodophor become diluted after use? why do you need to re-stregthen the iodophor after using alot of it? 

After using the iodophor , i would think it would still be at the same percentage strength, but there will just be less of it to use. Correct me if i lm wrong im just trying to understand how to use the iodophor.


----------



## NoSnob (Apr 24, 2013)

I realize this is an old thread but I did not respond to shanek17's questions about my strengthening iodophor after using for a while. 

I believe you are correct about iodine solution not ordinarily becoming dilute upon using it for routine sanitizing of wine equipment.

However, I was referring only to using iodophor to sanitize a batch of 30 bottles after having cleaned and rinsed them. There is enough rinse water (both inside and outside) remaining on the bottles to dilute the iodine solution about half to two-thirds the way through the batch of 30. At least that is my experience. 

I lay 6 bottles down in a tray of iodophor solution, immersing them for several minutes. During that time I vigorously shake each one, empty it, and immerse it back in the solution for several more minutes. This probably has the effect of getting all the water inside the bottle into my iodine solution, thus diluting it. As usual, your mileage may vary. 

The use of K-Meta as a winemaker's sanitizer looks a lot simpler than iodine. However, I really wonder if K-Meta is as effective as iodine. 

NS


----------



## robie (Apr 24, 2013)

NoSnob said:


> The use of K-Meta as a winemaker's sanitizer looks a lot simpler than iodine. However, I really wonder if K-Meta is as effective as iodine.
> 
> NS



KMETA is effective enough, as it is the gold standard, especially for sanitizing bottles before filling them. Remember, you are not trying to sterilize, just sanitize. The alcohol in the wine takes care of most of the bacteria, anyway. At bottling time, the small amount of added SO2 from the KMETA solution doesn't hurt, either.

It comes down to doing that with which one is comfortable. Although not for sanitizing bottles, I use a lot of StarSan during wine making. It all depends on what/how I am sanitizing. Can I seal the sanitizer up in the item being sanitized? - I use Kmeta. Otherwise I use StarSan.


----------

